# I just wanna feel like im around people again....



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

I miss feeling who im around and feeling my presence and their presence and the vibe thats going on in the room. I forgot what that feels like. I cant even make out who im around anymore. Its like when im at work for example im around the same people and the same place every single day and every single day i have to try and think of who im around and where im at. Theres no vibes no energies....nothing.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Are we twins? I feel exactly the same. Frustrating stuff. Hope we find a way to make it better today!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Same ((


----------



## Mr confused (Apr 8, 2016)

same here i used to relax in front of the pc and at home or while ating with family and i used to hate being in class now all the places are the same numb and no idea about where am i what am doing or who am i with


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

i guess this will never change...i know what youre talking about...the only time i feel quite like my old self is when im with a good old friend with whom i started smoking weed 9 years ago...talking about the good old days is what helps a lot sometimes


----------



## Mr confused (Apr 8, 2016)

yeah no auras from things i wake up everyday trying to recognize my family and my home i see them but i don't feel them


----------

